# Can anyone help?



## Strizkiz

So basically im 42 white single male no kids and im working with about $150,000 to $200,000 in liquid assets, and I want to get the heck out of the USA. If I knew what I was doing I would pack up and be gone in a month and never look back. And im wondering if there is anyone out there that might know about moving to Central America or even South East Asia? Or maybe someone that knows a credible relocation company that would help out with all of the details. Thanks a lot for any advice you can give


----------

